# charging system problem



## SC_tbfd (Jul 19, 2004)

I had the typical battery and brake light warnings on the dash for a while. From everything I read here I figured the alternator would be going soon, so I waited... As I was driving the warning lights would sometimes be on and sometimes be off. I did notice that the battery seemed to be swollen and spraying a little from the caps so I was guessing that the voltage regulator was shot and I was way over volt, cooking the battery. 

Finally the car quit one day (while someone else was driving of course) and wouldn't start. dead battery. off to autozone I go for my new alternator. 

install went perfectly jump start, ran for about 30 min everything is cool. 

I start the car later and the *lights are back on*.... Back to autozone for a diagnostic.. with the barttery light on at autozone he tells me everything checks out ok... alternator 94 amps battery 14.4 volts and load test was fine... 

I'm thinking maybe I need to try another autozone for a second opinion. 

anybody got any other ideas?


----------



## erik2282 (May 17, 2005)

did you change the battery? or just the alternator? make sure all wires and terminals are tight and clean, make sure wires arnt broken or anything


----------



## SC_tbfd (Jul 19, 2004)

I didn't replace the battery. I expected the battery to test bad when I went to the zone since the lights had come back on but he said it was fine. 

I'm worried that I might be have damaged the new alternator with the old (maybe) bad battery, but I have been driving for 2 days with the lights on so far with no problems.

I feel like i should swap the alternator again and get a new battery at the same time but I doubt I can get autozone to do that since they both test good.

I read in another thread somewhere here that there should be voltage at the 'L' terminal on the alternator and if there isn't you could be getting a good charge but still have the lights on.

does anyone know how to test that? the plugs seem to be fully covered.


----------



## KA24Tech (Feb 2, 2004)

Is there a healthy whine from the alternator all the time and does the case get very hot? Also I would have it tested somewhere else since the alternator is only rated to 80A so a tested value of 94A has me a bit suspicious. They should load test the battery twice to get the "surface charge" off for a more accurate rating. The battery maybe just working the alternator(s) to death.
Also check the 10A fuse in the interior fuse panel located in the second slot from the bottom on the left. As well as the 10A fuse in the fusible link and fuse box under the hood the fuse is the furthest left in the lineup. Hope this helps...

Troy


----------



## SC_tbfd (Jul 19, 2004)

I forgot how good the Alty cluster looks without a pair of red lights on either side! As usual Troy, you are the man. The alt-s fuse under the hood was blown. in fact the tab broke off when I pulled the fuse out, it almost looked corroded. I cleaned it up with a small screwdriver put in a new fuse and everything seems cool. I'll be sure to let you know if the lights come back on though  thanks again for the help. :cheers:


----------

